# Pro Wrestlers tied to Drug Ring



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

SI.com - More Sports - SI.com: Pro wrestlers allegedly tied to illegal steroid ring - Monday March 19, 2007 5:35PM


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2007)

Wrestling is real and they are drug free.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple H is the ugliest man in existence


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Triple H is the ugliest man in existence



He was entertaining though as a vampire in Blade III.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

Eeee. I dont find him entertaining in or out of the "ring"


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

I recon he played the dumb but big henchman well. Although anyone could have played that role, it put a bit more fun into the movie


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2007)

wrestling is not real per se, but I sure the hell would not get in the ring with one of them!


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

I think alot of the wrestler ladies are pretty
Trish Stratus=stunning


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I think alot of the wrestler ladies are pretty
> Trish Stratus=stunning



She is very hot, and looks a lil fiesty, but Torrie Wilson, now she is stunning.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

once upon a time someone told me i looked like stacey kiebler


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> once upon a time someone told me i looked like stacey kiebler



Hard to tell from the pic - but i can definitely say you both have blonde hair.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

it was this picture i believe
(bad pic)


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

I can sorta see a likeness but you look too young to be a stacy keiblier in that pic. 

Is this pic from a portfolio?


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

no, thats me when i was 16. My mom took it for my 16 years and my little sisters 16 months.

II've been told stacey and tara reid haha...i dont see the likenes' either


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh yea! I see the Tara Reid thing too.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

yah haha.
I dont want to look like that drunk tank


----------



## mrmark (Mar 20, 2007)

Haha good point. She's opening up a new fast food place called 'ketchup'.

But back on topic, I'd stick with the stacy keilber thing, both facially and physically. Although she is really tall.


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

yah haha I'm only 5'8
wish i was taller


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 20, 2007)

This is shocking news.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> This is shocking news.



Hey pal, no sarcasm or your banned.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple H is one of the best. If their talking about wrestlers doing roids then they shoulda brought up Batista(even though he was a pro bb'er b4 he came to wwe) , Scott Steiner, Bobby Lashley, and etc.
edge doesnt even look like someone who has picked up a weight in his life (no offence).


----------



## DontStop (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple H is one of the best actors for "WWE" you bet


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Wrestling is real and they are drug free.



Agreed.  It's one of the last true sports around.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont follow WWE anymore.  I watched it for maybe a year when it was called WWF.  I never watched WCW.

Anyway, out of all the characters, I disliked Triple H the most.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 20, 2007)

I liked the wwf from the 80s when mnost of  the bad guys were foreigners and the anglos were the good guys. Good message to send to the kids. Or they used other stereotypes like the Million Dollar man with his Black servant or the Honky Tonk man who always cheated.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Hell wrestling is a very tough thing to do. Hell have someone throw you down on a mat multiple times and tell me you wont need some vicadin in the morning! Screw that. While it maybe put on to an extent, you cant put on getting slammed onto your back.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

Pro wrestling is the hardest sport known to man.  Those guys on on the road over 300 days a year.  Their daily regime is rediculous.  They take hard shots and suffer real injuries.  To say it's fake is not all together accurate.  The endings are predetermined but the physical abuse that they sustain is real.  The blood is real. The neck, back, knee injuries are real.  There is no other sport where athelets have no off season.  Football is tuff on the body but those guys only play a handful of games and only one a week.  Wrestlers do their weekly monday show that you see live but what you don't see is the house shows that are performed throughout the week that are taped for other wrestling shows that are shown on thursdays and saturdays etc.
So make fun of them all you want but just remember they are doing something that most people that come here wouldn't last a week doing.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

DontStop said:


> once upon a time someone told me i looked like stacey kiebler



That is nice as long as you remember that "Once upon a time"  is how all fairy tales start.  hahaha.   Point is just don't believe in fairy tales.  No offense but you hardly look anything like Stacey Kiebler.  

like someone else said the only feature you have a similarity is hair color not even style.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> Tell that person to give up drugs.  No offense but you look absolutely nothing like Stacey Kiebler.


.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> Pro wrestling is the hardest sport known to man.  Those guys on on the road over 300 days a year.  Their daily regime is rediculous.  They take hard shots and suffer real injuries.  To say it's fake is not all together accurate.  The endings are predetermined but the physical abuse that they sustain is real.  The blood is real. The neck, back, knee injuries are real.  There is no other sport where athelets have no off season.  Football is tuff on the body but those guys only play a handful of games and only one a week.  Wrestlers do their weekly monday show that you see live but what you don't see is the house shows that are performed throughout the week that are taped for other wrestling shows that are shown on thursdays and saturdays etc.
> So make fun of them all you want but just remember they are doing something that most people that come here wouldn't last a week doing.


Still not a sport.  It's a SHOW until the scripting is ended.  Ballet dancers train pretty damn hard too, but it's still nothing more than a show.  I understand that you're a fan, but it is what it is ... a production in which the actors bleed and break, but perform not compete.

I don't really watch the soaps either ... 

BTW ... I'd bet more than a few of us could hang.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Still not a sport.  It's a SHOW until the scripting is ended.  Ballet dancers train pretty damn hard too, but it's still nothing more than a show.  I understand that you're a fan, but it is what it is ... a production in which the actors bleed and break, but perform not compete.
> 
> I don't really watch the soaps either ...
> 
> BTW ... I'd bet more than a few of us could hang.



It is actually characterized as "Entertainment" but not to split hairs.  You can call it a show.  Let me ask you, have you ever tried wrestling?  Went to a wrestling camp?  Know anyone personally that has?  I have done it and I've know many that failed.   
I know there are some big strong guys here and believe me that is not what it's all about.  Guys like that are usually the 1st to drop out.  It's all about conditioning.  And in order to make it even 2 weeks you had better have trained for it prior to showing up.   
In a camp of 30, more then 50% drop out in less then a week. By end of week 2 that number drops radically once again and by the end there are at best 5 remaining and that is on the high side.  
So I think it safe to say that if every member of this site had to show up at one of the top training camps tomorrow by the end of the week MAYBE 1 or 2 would still be there and by the end of week 2 you would all be gone.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

BTW ... I'd bet more than a few of us could hang.[/QUOTE]

BC,, one last word, your 47 years old dude. Trust me, you wouldn't last 2 hours at the Wild Samoan Pro Wrestling Center or Dory Funks school for example.   I did it after coming out of the Marines in the best shape of my life and it almost killed me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not trying to get into a pissing match with theoneandonly.  You're talking about people on a fitness site not being fit enough to handle WWE work.  I say more of us can deal with it than you think.  

 I weigh a little over 230ish with an average BFI of <10% and I'm not anything unusual here at IM.  Plenty of the guys have cross trained most of their lives as well.  You gotta remember where you are ... this is no bunch of dough-boy no cardio doin wannabes posting on sherdog.  Most of the guys here train pretty hard at cardio as well as strength and like me have a strong MA and MMA background.

I'm not going on with this anymore because I feel like I've crossed the border into internet tough-guy land.  Believe what you like brother.  I believe the guys here at IM are fitter, stronger, and more athletic than you give them credit for.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 27, 2007)

i believe that anyone here that doesn't have their entire day to devote to training WILL NOT make it in the WWE, ie, those of us with so called normal lives with day jobs and kids etc., no way.

I think some of us might be physically bigger or stronger than those in the WWE, but not conditioned enough at this level, and those that are super conditioned, probably aren't big or strong enough.

Even though it is staged, the majority of them still have to be considered somewhat elite athletes....or else we would all be on the cards fighting each other.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2007)

Too bad TOM isn't around anymore.  He could lend some insight on this topic.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm not trying to get into a pissing match with theoneandonly.  You're talking about people on a fitness site not being fit enough to handle WWE work.  I say more of us can deal with it than you think.
> 
> I weigh a little over 230ish with an average BFI of <10% and I'm not anything unusual here at IM.  Plenty of the guys have cross trained most of their lives as well.  You gotta remember where you are ... this is no bunch of dough-boy no cardio doin wannabes posting on sherdog.  Most of the guys here train pretty hard at cardio as well as strength and like me have a strong MA and MMA background.
> 
> I'm not going on with this anymore because I feel like I've crossed the border into internet tough-guy land.  Believe what you like brother.  I believe the guys here at IM are fitter, stronger, and more athletic than you give them credit for.




I don't think your coming across as an internet touch guy in the least and I respect your opinion.  I'm glad you are that confident in yourself.  All I'm saying is I've been on both sides of the fences.  I've actually done it.  Your going answering by "heart, emotion and maybe even some ego" and that isn't a bad thing at all.  In fact all three are prerequisites to be successful but it takes more then that.  You think you have it all, great.  I can't argue that. The only real test is to do it as so many do.  All I'm saying is everything you said, I've heard it a hundred times and out of that hundred STILL only a small handful make it though an entire camp.  Most don't last 2 days like I said.  And I'm talking bodybuilders, fitness guys all ripped and shreaded, runners  all walks of life.

I'll let you in on a little secret.  EVERYONE has a weakness. EVERYONE!!! Unless your superman, you do to.  

It is the job of the trainers to find those weaknesses for each individual and exploit that area the most.   It can be the runner who can hang all day with the cardio sessions can't bodyslam another individual 60 times in a row without throwing up as the trainer is screaming at him calling him names and telling him he doesn't have what it takes and to just do them both a favor and quit.   Point is they find your weakness and push you beyond your possible limits over and over again (not just once) and break you down mentally as well as physically constantly telling you that you don't have what it takes and that you really need to come back another time.   Sooner or later you break.  The only ones that don't break are the ones they think may do well and they "let" you not break.   So in short, if they don't like you, or think your marketable, you not making it bro.  Not even with your MMA background.  Everyone these days has some sort of MMA background anymore and it doesn't hold much weight in Pro Wrestling. There isn't a single pro wrestler with MMA Background currently wrestling.  Maybe in some small independent circuit but nobody note worthy.   OPPPS  one... Samoa Joe with TNA.  He added MMA to his story line.  I don't think he really was ever in an MMA match though.  Not sure.  Worth checking if your interested.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 30, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> i believe that anyone here that doesn't have their entire day to devote to training WILL NOT make it in the WWE, ie, those of us with so called normal lives with day jobs and kids etc., no way.
> 
> I think some of us might be physically bigger or stronger than those in the WWE, but not conditioned enough at this level, and those that are super conditioned, probably aren't big or strong enough.
> 
> Even though it is staged, the majority of them still have to be considered somewhat elite athletes....or else we would all be on the cards fighting each other.....




I believe this gentlemen just said it all.  If it were that easy as BoneCrusher brushes it off to be, everyone would be doing it.  
He is just talking about something he has no clue about.   I suppose many members here could fly right through Navy Seals training too!!!!    Sure at least 1/3 because they are in cardio vascular condition.  lol   OK.


----------

